# spoon rat fly



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

where can you buy the spoon rat fly cant find it anywhere?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

from me! email me [email protected], P.M. me, or call 850 554 0878


----------

